# How long to get Dependant Visa issued?



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello,

I hope I won't sound like an idiot for asking this, but I'm trying to get my head around the whole process!!! I'm currently in Dubai (employer sponsored, residency visa, driving licence, tenancy contract, UAE ID - the works!) and I now need to bring out my husband and step-son. I have just submitted all the necessary documents to my company HR ( who do the application for me) but are a bit vague on what happens now! 
How quickly can I expect their visas to be issued? Can their visas be issued before they arrive? (my issue is my company won't recognise my step-son as my dependant until I sponsor him, and therefor won't provide him with the flight over - so his status has to change prior to arrival) Do they still need/receive an entry permit, even though they have UK passports and can obtain visit visa on arrival? 
I want to fly them over about 29th August, to allow some settling in before school starts - is this realistic?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2012)

I know people who have got their dependents visas issued pretty quickly (if your company PRO is good) but mine took about 10 weeks - forget about anything much being done during Ramadan and then of course Eid. I definately learned the meaning of 'inshallah' during this process - good luck!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

The process time will vary. The rules keep changing and to an extent it is luck. You can't get the visas before they arrive.

Very recently they required the following:

3 or 6 months worth of UAE bank statements depending on who you dealt with.
Attested tenancy contract (EJARI registered is fine).
Attested marriage certificate (birth certificate for the little one).

It may have changed since then! Much can depend on how good your PRO is. Sometimes taking an Arab speaker to the DNRD and having them speak to someone senior can help if you're having problems 

Good luck...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Getting my son's and wife's visa took me less than a week (after I provided the attested documents). But this was in 2009/10 and not during Ramadan


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

oxfordgirl said:


> I know people who have got their dependents visas issued pretty quickly (if your company PRO is good) but mine took about 10 weeks - forget about anything much being done during Ramadan and then of course Eid. I definately learned the meaning of 'inshallah' during this process - good luck!


Hi Oxfordgirl

Did your family need entry permits before they came over? I'm not really clear on what this is, and if they need them or not.....I had assumed this was only for nationalities who dont qualify for visa on arrival, but now I'm not sure! 

HR have told me I can get my step-sons status updated before arrival (as he cant arrive without them recognising his status and providing the flight!!!) so i'm assuming this would be based on the issue of an Entry Permit and not a Visa as I had initially assumed?!? (They need proof that I am sponsoring him to change his status)

Is it easier/quicker to get an Entry Permit?

Stressed!!!!:eyebrows:


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

suzimack said:


> Hello,
> 
> I hope I won't sound like an idiot for asking this, but I'm trying to get my head around the whole process!!! I'm currently in Dubai (employer sponsored, residency visa, driving licence, tenancy contract, UAE ID - the works!) and I now need to bring out my husband and step-son. I have just submitted all the necessary documents to my company HR ( who do the application for me) but are a bit vague on what happens now!
> How quickly can I expect their visas to be issued? Can their visas be issued before they arrive? (my issue is my company won't recognise my step-son as my dependant until I sponsor him, and therefor won't provide him with the flight over - so his status has to change prior to arrival) Do they still need/receive an entry permit, even though they have UK passports and can obtain visit visa on arrival?
> I want to fly them over about 29th August, to allow some settling in before school starts - is this realistic?


My husband and little boy are coming on a tourist visa into country, so they can come at same time, could yours not do that? And apply for it while they in UAE? X good luck


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Sorry just saw what you said about step son - sorry x


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

suzimack said:


> Hi Oxfordgirl
> 
> Did your family need entry permits before they came over? I'm not really clear on what this is, and if they need them or not.....I had assumed this was only for nationalities who dont qualify for visa on arrival, but now I'm not sure!
> 
> ...


Entry permit means that the resident visa process has been started. You get a slip of paper AFTER the attested documents have been provided by you and submitted to the concerned department for processing the resident visa. Once the paperwork is done, they give you a slip of paper to enter the country. Once here, you need to undergo a medical test, and then the visa is stamped (stuck) to your passport.

As a UK passport holder you can always enter the country on a visit visa. Your resident visa processing will start once the documents are submitted.
So the entry permit means that the process has already started.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2012)

suzimack said:


> Hi Oxfordgirl
> 
> Did your family need entry permits before they came over? I'm not really clear on what this is, and if they need them or not.....I had assumed this was only for nationalities who dont qualify for visa on arrival, but now I'm not sure!
> 
> ...




Oh Suzie - your situation is completely different to mine. My husband sponsored me (no kids) and we eventually got all the certificates attested and translated for submission for visa only after I arrived in country. I didn't need entry permits. Brits automatically get a free 30 day tourist visa. We had to do one border run to Oman as my initial 30 day visa was due to expire and I got caught up in rule changes and Eid so my visa application took forever.

I know that women sponsoring their husbands have so many more difficulties (all depends so much on your profession, salary, etc). Having a step-son also complicates matters - his mother will need to provide a NOC to give confirmation for him living in the UAE with her knowledge. Not come across an entry permit though - can't help you with that.

As a previous poster mentioned, you will also need to get your tenancy agreement registered - another new and barking rule added in June to make ex-pats jump through even more hoops!

Will your company pay for the visas for your family? If not, be prepared to shell out a small fortune - just open your purse whever you go to some or other department or agency when getting the visas done.

Don't allow yourself to get stressed. You will, without doubt, be told you have an incorrect or missing piece of paperwork. Don't even bother trying to argue or your blood pressure will reach dangerous levels. Accept it, walk away and try again another day. The whole process tests the patience of a saint but you will eventually crack it


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

I have supplied all the required documents (as far as I know!!!) including an ejari for my tenancy agreement and an attested NOC from my step-sons mother. My employer has had all the MoFA attestments done here. They will also pay for the standard visa process (although for my step-son I'm not sure what additional process/costs there will be!!) 

The issue I'm a bit concerned about (and I'm still trying to get them to give me a conclusive response!!!) is that at the moment my step-son is classed as non-dependant (as I don't have a court order stating my husband & I have custody. Not possible to get this, as UK courts are not interested unless there is a custody dispute, which there isn't!!! ) 
My company policy regarding step-children says that to make him a dependant I have to sponsor him (not a problem as I always was going to do this) BUT they seem to be waiting on something back from DNRD to change his status to dependant. If its the visa they are waiting for, and he can't get this until after arrival does this mean I'm expected to bring him over myself without any access to my staff benefits (my company provide flights to my dependants) 
I'm waiting on a reply from HR - the added joy is they are in a completely different building and it's impossible to speak to anyone so everything is bring done via email (except a few rare exceptions!!!) I'm not entirely convinced they are understanding my concerns!!!!


----------



## Swoozie1 (Jul 27, 2012)

suzimack said:


> Hello,
> 
> I hope I won't sound like an idiot for asking this, but I'm trying to get my head around the whole process!!! I'm currently in Dubai (employer sponsored, residency visa, driving licence, tenancy contract, UAE ID - the works!) and I now need to bring out my husband and step-son. I have just submitted all the necessary documents to my company HR ( who do the application for me) but are a bit vague on what happens now!
> How quickly can I expect their visas to be issued? Can their visas be issued before they arrive? (my issue is my company won't recognise my step-son as my dependant until I sponsor him, and therefor won't provide him with the flight over - so his status has to change prior to arrival) Do they still need/receive an entry permit, even though they have UK passports and can obtain visit visa on arrival?
> I want to fly them over about 29th August, to allow some settling in before school starts - is this realistic?


Hi. I just fell upon this post while looking for visa information.
My experience is 5/6 years old but we too were in the same situation when we first moved to Dubai. Here's a brief rundown....
My daughter not being related to my 'new' husband and not having any contact with her father we faced the same issue. We went to a solicitor in the UK and made a statement which was attested by the solicitor and by the commonwealth office (lucky for us the solicitor we found was already a member and was able todo both attestasions). The statement read upon the lines of, we wished to take D with us, and she had no contact with her real father. Legally you cannot remove a child from the UK without BOTH parents concent, regardless off access. 
My daughter was then asked a few questions, alone, by the solicitor. Simple questions like 'do you want to move, do you want to live with your mum' etc. It was all painless, slightly pricey but it meant I could remove her from the country legally. 
Once in Dubai, we flew in as tourists, and all required paperwork for our visas were in place. This is where it became complicated.... My daughters residency visa was declined, twice. The reason? They couldn't read or understand the attested sworn statement that was with her application. Eventually it was submitted again, this time someone higher up the chain was asked to look at it. He approved it. All was quite painless really as we knew we had all required paperwork. As long as HR are good and persistent all will work out fine. I'm sure many step families go through the process and who knows, the process is more than likely better, or more modern minded than it used to be 5/6 years ago. 
Best of luck.


----------

